# Mr. McGibblets and Chalupa Batman



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

The white and gray is Mr. McGibblets and the black is Chalupa Batman....for those of you who watch "The League" you will understand the names lol


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee :-D


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

They are my wittle babies)))


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I love him in his little house!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Cuties! Enjoy!


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha! ;D


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Poodlepalooza said:


> Cuties! Enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Very cute indeed!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very neat coloration on Mr. McGibblets


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

The cute, its painful! What sweet babies you have!


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! The boys are blushing


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

That was my face when I saw the names. And omg. Those faces.


----------

